# The Admirals vs. the World



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2011)

*In order for the Admirals to win*, all they need to do is kill 1000 people a day each and only die of old age.

*We win* if we successfully find a way to kill all 3 Admirals.

*Restrictions*
- Kizaru is tangible. 
- We have full knowledge of their abilities from the manga.
- The Admirals have the current knowledge of the average American (internet, celebrities, politics, laws, etc.)
- The Admirals may choose to move around stealthy if they want.

The Admirals start off in New Amsterdam, Canada.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

The Admirals really?

like what the hell can we do to them, especially if only Kizaru is tangible. Within a month they can wipe out everyone on the planet.

Aokiji can mass freeze the Oceans which will lower temperatures worldwide, Kizaru can be the main fast destroyer he could probably destroy a cit the size of New York within a day. Akainu can then rain fire everywhere.

I feel Aokiji will do the most damage here, because freezing the ocean will have devastating effects on the world. 

And if anyone thinks nukes will stop them explain how when not only will they easily notice the nuke but also either avoid it or detonate it in the sky.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 24, 2011)

logias arent intangible they are dispersables, with bloodlust on we nuke them


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> logias arent intangible they are dispersables, with bloodlust on we nuke them



are people really this stupid? 

I already disclaimed that nuke issue, yet people think a nuke is an instant attack when it isn't and takes time to send to that location and by then the Admirals would of easily noticed it and either

a) run away from it
b) detonate it from the air and away from them


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> are people really this stupid?
> 
> I already disclaimed that nuke issue, yet people think a nuke is an instant attack when it isn't and takes time to send to that location and by then the Admirals would of easily noticed it and either
> 
> ...



army+nuke barrage 

Unless you think the world only has like 5 nukes


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Spread desolators everywhere


----------



## Danchou (Apr 24, 2011)

The Admirals get owned by mass bombings. Stop overrating them.


----------



## Neelon (Apr 24, 2011)

They get annihilated by biological weapons. Nukes aren't even needed.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2011)

The nuke argument is nonsense.

Kizaru moves at the speed of light and we know that Aokiji and Akainu aren't that much slower from their feats in the War arc. Nuclear Warheads just don't move that fast.

And we know all of The Admirals have the ability to send their attacks flying in the air. What's to stop them from simply shooting them down in the air? They're kind of big and hard to miss.

And like Bioness was saying nuclear and biological attacks take time and safety precautions to accomplish. Did it take time for Akainu to freeze an ocean? Or for Akainu to rain lava fists down on hundreds of pirates?

This, of course, isn't taking into account that Akainu has shown himself to be particularly cunning and intelligent. You get the impression he would know how to keep himself (and the others) hidden.... assuming he would even have to. 

The Admirals easily. It wouldn't even be a challenge.


----------



## RandomLurker (Apr 24, 2011)

*ZA WARUDO!!*


GG admirals.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 24, 2011)

Admirals take this. Their attacks have enormous AOE, they're all very intelligent and they know exactly the type of firepower that we pack since they have the knowledge of an everyday man.

And no, countries won't blow themselves up with several nukes to kill three people. That's nonsense and the same as defeat for them.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Admirals take this. Their attacks have enormous AOE, they're all very intelligent and* they know exactly the type of firepower that we pack since they have the knowledge of an everyday man.*
> 
> And no, countries won't blow themselves up with several nukes to kill three people. That's nonsense and the same as defeat for them.


No. 10chars


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2011)

people believing we will nuke our own countries. And what if lets say Admirals hide in North Korea and they only come out for the killings? North Korea having almost everyone to take them out isnt going to nuke itself and if US or any other power nukes NK it will be WWIII and they arent going to do it.

You also have to meassure the social consequence of nuking, like the chaos it would involve and it would require nations to impose martial law, most people in US with shout "CONSPIRACY!" if they see martial law enacted, which is the only way to control the population after auto-nuking.

The only way for people to nuke their own countries is against threats that take down superpowers in days, for example the Aliens of Independence Days or something against large, obvious and visible threats. Good luck convincing your people about 3 men which existence will be debatable, which people most likely will se as an excuse to enact martial law. Again if the admirals could take US in days or some shit I can see that happening but thats not the case. You would need a DBZ guy or something, a shit that can literally storm in the White House and proceed to the Congress with extreme ease loling at everything.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 24, 2011)

Neelon said:


> They get annihilated by biological weapons. Nukes aren't even needed.


This too.

OP fanboys don't understand the power that the real world yields.

It also seems they haven't heard what Moabs/Foabs are. They're not nukes but have enough power to do comparable damage. That and biological attacks will finish the Admirals without any noteworthy effort.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 24, 2011)

I doubt a MOAB will do much

Its only 1/1000 of Little Boys power

Biological weapons however


----------



## Francesco. (Apr 24, 2011)

One Hydrogen Bomb > three Admirals


----------



## Danchou (Apr 24, 2011)

Not one of course, but a spam of several Moabs and Foabs would be sufficient. So there's that besides the options of biological warfare and nukes.

The army has also been capable of creating  that have about 1/4th the power of Little Boy.

The question is not can we kill the Admirals, but rather how much power are we willing to use to kill them.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2011)

Peacekeeper. GG


----------



## Orion (Apr 24, 2011)

How in gods name would they target the Admirals? they can flat out outrun pretty much any missile or bomb we have and take down any aircraft that attempt to drop weapons on them and lol at any of our conventional weapons taking down an Admiral did you forget that Akainu took WB's quakes while tangible?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 24, 2011)

Thought this was the Admirals v Dio Brando for a hot second.

Concerning the match at hand, any Admiral could destroy a nuke before it gets anywhere near the floor. Killing 1000 people each day wouldn't even take 5 seconds.


----------



## Toriko (Apr 24, 2011)

Akainu meteor spam GG
Kizaru Hypersonic lasers GG
Aokiji freezing the oceans one by one GG


----------



## PinkiePool (Apr 24, 2011)

...Real Life releases Antrax in New Amsterdam, Canada...GG Admirals?


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 24, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> No. 10chars



No? Even though the Topic Creator said so? Even though they have access to the internet? Even though you, an everyday human being, knows this?

:/



Danchou said:


> This too.
> 
> OP fanboys don't understand the power that the real world yields.
> 
> It also seems they haven't heard what Moabs/Foabs are. They're not nukes but have enough power to do comparable damage. That and biological attacks will finish the Admirals without any noteworthy effort.



You show me a respectable country that will unleash biological weapons and missile strikes on its own soil in order to protect it while killing hundreds to thousands of their own civilians. 

And by respectable countries, I'm talking about ones that don't rage genocide and mass murder on their own people.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, the Admirals will eventually have to cross the ocean. So I dont see why they dont fire Nukes then.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2011)

The USA would'nt care about any contry that is not itself, so yeah, they nuke the admirals or use bio weapons on them.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> The USA would'nt care about any contry that is not itself, so yeah, they nuke the admirals or use bio weapons on them.



Thats not true at all.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> No? Even though the Topic Creator said so? Even though they have access to the internet? Even though you, an everyday human being, knows this?
> 
> :/.


Still a no no.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Biological weapons will rape. We can take out entire populations and/ or the resources for them to survive. Multiple nukes to decimate everything. And there is no way in hell they will be stealthy if they have to kill 1000 people each day. And why wouldnt we nuke them?!?! If we are losing that many people minimum EVERY DAY we would have no problem ending the situation with tactical nukes.

 Also, ust because they are logias doesnt mean they have infinite stamina. At some point they must rest/sleep.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

* watching Enel walking across the moon .*  Why do people  feel bio weapons would even work ?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Thats not true at all.



For example, they didn't care about Japan at all when they threw those atomic bombs at innocent people that didn't have anything to do with the war, they were putting dictatorships all over the place, they also were using guinea pigs in my country for STD experiments, in modern times they attacked Irak just for the oil, so yeah, they would risk other countries safety before theirs.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lord Darkwolf said:


> * watching Enel walking across the moon .*  Why do people  feel bio weapons would even work ?



That was for comic relief


----------



## Danchou (Apr 24, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world measured by total area. It has plenty of areas with nobody except the Admirals around which means it's perfectly fine for an army to unleash their arsenal on them.

Against people that kill a thousand people every day, the world would have little trouble nuking everything within dozens of kilometers. A 400 kiloton nuke would far more than suffice for that end. That'd require the world to sacrifice, 13.25km^2 x3.4 = surface area x average population density = 600 people at best. You'd say that that's more than a fair trade off.

Obviously you can use far easier methods like biological weapons as well. The point is that the risk of exposure to the population is negligible.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 24, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> For example, they didn't care about Japan at all when they threw those atomic bombs at innocent people that didn't have anything to do with the war, they were putting dictatorships all over the place, they also were using guinea pigs in my country for STD experiments, in modern times they attacked Irak just for the oil, so yeah, they would risk other countries safety before theirs.



This is 2011, that's not how it happened, and foreign relations don't work like that.


----------



## Casanova (Apr 24, 2011)

Real Life rapes.Nuke and missiles aren't needed.

Chemical Warfare takes this for the real world.

or this could work 



Danchou said:


> Canada is the second largest country in the world measured by total area. It has plenty of areas with nobody except the Admirals around which means it's perfectly fine for an army to unleash their arsenal on them.
> 
> Against people that kill a thousand people every day, the world would have little trouble nuking everything within dozens of kilometers. A 400 kiloton nuke would far more than suffice for that end. That'd require the world to sacrifice, 13.25km^2 x3.4 = surface area x average population density = 600 people at best. You'd say that that's more than a fair trade off.
> 
> Obviously you can use far easier methods like biological weapons as well. The point is that the risk of exposure to the population is negligible.


----------



## Orion (Apr 24, 2011)

Again you people aren't explaining at all how they are tracking 3 individuals who are massively hypersonic, you do realize that even our fighter jets are slow fucking motion to them right?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2011)

Well by default the world is out to win, so yeah.

Also Peacekeeper warheads move at mach 22.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

macragge101 said:


> That was for comic relief





Still canon  and the fact remains  you  are trying to use weapons designed to destroy flesh and blood  against people who are most of the time not flesh and blood.   I  mean Akainu  travels trough  heavy pressure magma channels underground  with no oxygen as a means of transportation for  rudy's sake !


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2011)

People have yet to realize that they will also be affected by radiation.


Lord Darkwolf said:


> Still canon  and the fact remains  you  are trying to use weapons designed to destroy flesh and blood  against people who are most of the time not flesh and blood.   I  mean Akainu  travels trough  heavy pressure magma channels underground  with no oxygen as a means of transportation for  rudy's sake !



Then Goku taking Boss Rabbit to the moon in a few seconds should also count, amirite?


----------



## Orion (Apr 24, 2011)

You really think they will use ICBM's on 3 people who are probably going to be dead in the middle of a city or something? they wouldn't ever do it unless they were in the sahara desert or something.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2011)

They have to travel the world to reach different cities, and their travel speed seems to be much slower than their fighting speed, so we could locate them with a satellite in a non populated area and then attack.


----------



## Orion (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah because we can totally just instantly find people anywhere in the world with a satellite.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> For example, they didn't care about Japan at all when they threw those atomic bombs at innocent people that didn't have anything to do with the war, they were putting dictatorships all over the place, they also were using guinea pigs in my country for STD experiments, in modern times they attacked Irak just for the oil, so yeah, they would risk other countries safety before theirs.



If US land a single fucking nuke to another country this is going to be WWIII and the US wont want to have everyone minus Israel and England + logias vs them. Everyone is going to gang up against US no matter the situation if they dare to use a nuke to another country. One thing is invading another country and another is using nukes, if US had used nukes in Irak we would now be witnessing WWIII or either too busy dying.

In fact the Logias could use this strategy, hide in North Korea and make a pact with Kim Jong Il that they will leave his country alone if he doesnt mess with them. Then go daily to US and kill 1000 people, there is nothing no one can do. The US nukes NK they go on WWIII with China and allies plus Logia.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

Orion said:


> Again you people aren't explaining at all how they are tracking 3 individuals who are massively hypersonic, you do realize that even our fighter jets are slow fucking motion to them right?


Area of Effect of our weapons


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 24, 2011)

Or we could just track them with special aircraft.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Apr 24, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> People have yet to realize that they will also be affected by radiation.
> 
> 
> Then Goku taking Boss Rabbit to the moon in a few seconds should also count, amirite?



Boss rabbit didn't get  a  whole cover story full of lore bits on the history of the winged tribes  dedicated to  him.


Now  how  does  radiation  effect   light,magma,ice  other than making radioactive light,magma,ice  ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

They're not always in logia form you know


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2011)

The amount of stupid in the pro-World arguments is so intense that I think it might be giving me cancer. 

And I like how the #1 defense is that we are all just being fanboys.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 24, 2011)

How about reading Danchous last post


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2011)

Given the OP stipulations that this isnt the world united against them, and they just kill 1000 people daily in order to win rather than solo the world nothing stop them of making strategic decisions like allying with the enemies of US.

They can go to North Korea and live there, then make daily trips to US and kill 1000 people then return to NK. There is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Apr 24, 2011)

Neelon said:


> They get annihilated by biological weapons. Nukes aren't even needed.



Most likely this, but they would cause chaos before they die


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> nothing stop them of making strategic decisions like allying with the enemies of US.



Yeah, except killing their people. 

This is Admirals vs. the World, not Admirals vs. the US and the world just watches.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 24, 2011)

Fine Russia nukes them then. Again, mach 22, 300 KT warheads.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, except killing their people.
> 
> This is Admirals vs. the World, not Admirals vs. the US and the world just watches.



The admirals only have to kill 1000 people daily, they can choose when they want, this doesnt mean the world is allied against them, this isnt a solo the world war where everyone would join to fight the common enemy.

If you want me to go cheap, they simply settle in a country that no one gives a shit about and kill 1000 people daily there.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 24, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Well, the Admirals will eventually have to cross the ocean. So I dont see why they dont fire Nukes then.



Aokiji can freeze the ocean, so that won't be a problem for the admirals.


----------



## Madchester (Apr 24, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> Kizaru moves at the speed of light



no he doesn't


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 24, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Aokiji can freeze the ocean, so that won't be a problem for the admirals.



Which has nothing to do with what I was talking about. People were saying that we wont use nukes because of collateral damage, something we dont have to worry about over the open ocean.

Hell, freezing the ocean would basically paint a big red target on them since we now know the general area of where they are.


----------



## PinkiePool (Apr 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> The admirals only have to kill 1000 people daily, they can choose when they want, *this doesnt mean the world is allied against them, this isnt a solo the world war where everyone would join to fight the common enemy.*
> 
> If you want me to go cheap, they simply settle in a country that no one gives a shit about and kill 1000 people daily there.



On the bolded. How you come up with that?  OP clearly states the Admirals vs *the World*. What's the point on giving Real Life _full_ Intel and expect them to do nothing? As far as I know in "Real Life vs..." we sort of assume that the armed forces of RL are united against the enemy they're fighting. Otherwise one could easily do a this or that country vs x or y ficitonal character(s) instead.

So why assume that the governments of the world _won't_ join forces against the Admirals since they are basically a disaster waiting to happen. Unless of course you are implying that RL wouldn't see the Admirals as a threat and therefore there's no need to take any action against them.

Also the 1000 people condition is supposed to be that they have to kill 1000 daily until everyone is dead. If they fail to kill 1000 they lose at a given day(that's what i gather from the OP at least).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> this isnt a solo the world war where everyone would join to fight the common enemy.



Yes it is. Otherwise the admirals wouldn't be up against the world. They'd be up against a specific country. 



> If you want me to go cheap, they simply settle in a country that no one gives a shit about and kill 1000 people daily there.



Wouldn't matter since they have to kill everyone. They are just limited to 1000 a day.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 24, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Which has nothing to do with what I was talking about. People were saying that we wont use nukes because of collateral damage, something we dont have to worry about over the open ocean.
> 
> Hell, freezing the ocean would basically paint a big red target on them since we now know the general area of where they are.



Sorry, I thought you were saying that the ocean would prevent them from reaching the whole world. My bad. And yes, freezing the ocean would give away their position.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 24, 2011)

I see my bad then, all the world is allied against them. I would like to point out OP did say they win if they manage to kill 1000 people a day and only die of old age, they dont have to solo the world.

I say they can easily win if they settle in one of those countries no one gives a shit about.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

Just a thought aren't the Admirals like 9 feet tall?

how the hell will they "hide"


----------



## PinkiePool (Apr 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Just a thought aren't the Admirals like 9 feet tall?
> 
> how the hell will they "hide"



Using paper bags


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 24, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I see my bad then, all the world is allied against them. I would like to point out OP did say they win if they manage to kill 1000 people a day and only die of old age, they dont have to solo the world.
> 
> I say they can easily win if they settle in one of those countries no one gives a shit about.



And have the rest of the world not do anything?

In all actuality, that'd make it easier.  We'd have less to worry about collateral damage.

Though, it'd be easy for them to go kill 1000 random people, then run away (at least for Kizaru).


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 25, 2011)

The Admirals lose once they have to cross an ocean. The fact that they all travel via boats instead of flying shows that for long distance oversea travel they require boats

Nuke boats = GG


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 25, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> The Admirals lose once they have to cross an ocean. The fact that they all travel via boats instead of flying shows that for long distance oversea travel they require boats



Akoji rides a bike across the GL, crossing the ocean is the least of their problems.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 25, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Akoji rides a bike across the GL, crossing the ocean is the least of their problems.





HachibiWaka said:


> Which has nothing to do with what I was talking about. People were saying that we wont use nukes because of collateral damage, something we dont have to worry about over the open ocean.
> 
> Hell, freezing the ocean would basically paint a big red target on them since we now know the general area of where they are.



Refer to this post


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 25, 2011)

Freezing parts of the ocean. 

Has anyone calced how much ocean Aokiji froze on Long ring island? And not to mention that it was instant and Aokiji can move pretty fast....

And for the people saying that it's easy to track them.....well, so far countries are having a lot of trouble finding individuals that cause trouble.......ones that have ID, known history, bank transactions and don't have massive superpowers. We're talking about three men who now have all the information of an everyday man so they know of the major threats of countries and their capabilities as well as all three of them being in a military service---all of them---for over 20 years and reaching the 2nd Highest Rank in their armed service that have no such identification available for any country to go back to or history to look back on.

It won't be so easy.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 25, 2011)

Except the admirals need to kill 1000 people daily. They will definetly stand out doing that.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 25, 2011)

Their actions would, but that still doesn't mean they would over all. I mean, how hard would it be to kill 1000 people and then stay low key with their level of training, power and know how? And they start in Canada which has over 30 Million people while just a bit below is America which has over 300 Million people and both places cover a huge area.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 25, 2011)

Not true at all. America can find whoever they want if they really want to. nobody is watching anybody watching nobody


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 25, 2011)

Akainu launches a magma fist at a town. It goes boom. Satellite catches it. ICBM's are launched. GG.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> And have the rest of the world not do anything?
> 
> In all actuality, that'd make it easier.  We'd have less to worry about collateral damage.
> 
> Though, it'd be easy for them to go kill 1000 random people, then run away (at least for Kizaru).



If US or any nation that has it launch a nuke at any country that isnt itself it is going to be WWIII, I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## pikachuwei (Apr 25, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Freezing parts of the ocean.
> 
> Has anyone calced how much ocean Aokiji froze on Long ring island? And not to mention that it was instant and Aokiji can move pretty fast....
> 
> ...



Except the entire world is looking out for them now


Pacifista said:


> Their actions would, but that still doesn't mean they would over all. I mean, how hard would it be to kill 1000 people and then stay low key with their level of training, power and know how? And they start in Canada which has over 30 Million people while just a bit below is America which has over 300 Million people and both places cover a huge area.



no matter how big a country is, if 1000 people daily disappear in a region, any government would notice it. In fact it is more like 3000 as all the admirals start in the same region.



Orochibuto said:


> If US or any nation that has it launch a nuke at any country that isnt itself it is going to be WWIII, I can almost guarantee it.



The world knows what the admirals are capable of, and what can hurt them


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2011)

pikachuwei said:


> The world knows what the admirals are capable of, and what can hurt them



It doesnt matter, if any country specially if they are controversial superpowers like China or US launch a nuke at a third country without said country approving it, it is going to be the WWIII if the attacked country go and say "We were attacked by a superpower without any big provocation" you are going to have WWIII, massive riots etc. It is irrelevant if they know the admirals are out there. This is if they do it in a small country no one gives a shit about.

Imagine the admirals establish their base at NK, the world will be uncapable of doing shit. NK is starving and while has a big army doesnt have the weapons necessary to hurt them, US cant nuke NK because we all know how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 25, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> It doesnt matter, if any country specially if they are controversial superpowers like China or US launch a nuke at a third country without said country approving it, it is going to be the WWIII if the attacked country go and say "We were attacked by a superpower without any big provocation" you are going to have WWIII, massive riots etc. It is irrelevant if they know the admirals are out there. This is if they do it in a small country no one gives a shit about.
> 
> Imagine the admirals establish their base at NK, the world will be uncapable of doing shit. NK is starving and while has a big army doesnt have the weapons necessary to hurt them, US cant nuke NK because we all know how this is going to turn out.



Only that as we pointed out before, if they freeze the ocean, they are going to be detected by sats, and that's when we strike.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 25, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Refer to this post



Aokoji can make thin lines of ice across the ocean, its how he bikes around, he also made two lines of ice to guide Robin's ship when he let her escape in Ohara.

Basically they would have to search for one person in the middle of the ocean as Aokiji is going to have a few cm line of ice which he can make as he goes.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 25, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Only that as we pointed out before, if they freeze the ocean, they are going to be detected by sats, and that's when we strike.



Well we will only have like 3 or 2 hours daily to attempt to kill them (because most of the time they would be hidden in a third country like NK and we wouldnt be able to attack them there with heavy weapons) if you think we will be able to destroy them in the 3 or 2 hours we get each day, go ahead.

If they had to solo the world, yes we win eventually. But as the OP stated it, they only have to kill 1000 people for the rest of their life until they die of old age, then I cant see us stopping them. The only point basically is chose strategic places we cant bomb and destroy and possibly attacking things that wouldnt make us try to hard, lets say instead of killing 1000 NY citizens, what about killing 1000 people from prison?


----------



## Masa (Apr 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> Akainu launches a magma fist at a town. It goes boom. Satellite catches it. ICBM's are launched.



Akainu runs to Mexico. 1-2 hours later ICBM's land on the town that Akainu magma fisted, destroying it further. Akainu sips a margarita.



> GG.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 26, 2011)

Why are people acting like it'd take the Admirals any more than 5 seconds to kill 1000 people?


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2011)

dont op characters only move at short bursts of high speeds? they never really travel for long distances at mach 15+.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> Akainu launches a magma fist at a town. It goes boom. Satellite catches it. ICBM's are launched. GG.



 This. And if World is Bloodlusted, good bye admirals. And as i have stated before, the admirals do not have infinite stamina, they must rest. They also do not move hypersonic 24/7, they actually walk more than they run. Tactical nukes and bio warfare in anticipated areas which the admirals will attack is all that is needed.

Once we sense they are crossing ocean we can have way too many traps awaiting their arrival on the coast of lands.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> The nuke argument is nonsense.
> 
> Kizaru moves at the speed of light and we know that Aokiji and Akainu aren't that much slower from their feats in the War arc. Nuclear Warheads just don't move that fast.



What? So now the Admirals are near lightspeed? Please show me just one page where anyone in One Piece moves around 880'000 times the speed of sound. Kizaru's Devil Fruit is hyperbolic - anyone who actually believes he can move at the speed of light, let alone that Aokiji or Akainu aren't well over ten thousand times slower than that, is just way too gullible.

The Admirals get trashed. As someone said before, germ warfare would end this in no time.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> What? So now the Admirals are near lightspeed? Please show me just one page where anyone in One Piece moves around 880'000 times the speed of sound. Kizaru's Devil Fruit is hyperbolic - anyone who actually believes he can move at the speed of light, let alone that Aokiji or Akainu aren't well over ten thousand times slower than that, is just way too gullible.
> 
> The Admirals get trashed. As someone said before, germ warfare would end this in no time.



he can move at the speed of light, it just takes him a while to transform into light and he cant do it over long distances


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> What? So now the Admirals are near lightspeed? Please show me just one page where anyone in One Piece moves around 880'000 times the speed of sound. Kizaru's Devil Fruit is hyperbolic - anyone who actually believes he can move at the speed of light, let alone that Aokiji or Akainu aren't well over ten thousand times slower than that, is just way too gullible.
> 
> The Admirals get trashed. As someone said before, germ warfare would end this in no time.



It is generaly accepted that when kizaru uses yata-no-kagami he can move the speed of light. Its due to manga mecahnics and such...
But i agree, the admirals would lose in end, after the world suffer many casualties though


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 26, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If US or any nation that has it launch a nuke at any country that isnt itself it is going to be WWIII, I can almost guarantee it.



And?  I don't understand why you keep bringing this point up.  Who cares if WWIII starts.  That has nothing to do with anything pertaining this thread.  We have one objective, to kill the Admirals.  There's no other stipulations about how we go about it, what we can or can't use, what the consequences are, etc.  You're over-thinking the actual consequences simply because it's our world.

This is the entire world working together like any other list of combatants that normally wouldn't work together.  They will work together to win the battle.  

We don't make arguments like "Naruto-verse vs. Bleach-verse" and say "well, since Madara and everyone don't get a long, they'd fight amongst themselves, making it even easier for Bleach-verse to win!"


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 26, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> And?  I don't understand why you keep bringing this point up.  Who cares if WWIII starts.  That has nothing to do with anything pertaining this thread.  We have one objective, to kill the Admirals.  There's no other stipulations about how we go about it, what we can or can't use, what the consequences are, etc.  You're over-thinking the actual consequences simply because it's our world.
> 
> This is the entire world working together like any other list of combatants that normally wouldn't work together.  They will work together to win the battle.
> 
> We don't make arguments like "Naruto-verse vs. Bleach-verse" and say "well, since Madara and everyone don't get a long, they'd fight amongst themselves, making it even easier for Bleach-verse to win!"



That's a poor example it's more like a village in naruto verse setting free a bijuu in another village in order to be able to destroy some a bleach characters. Logically speaking there's a good chance there would be some backlash even if they were uniting against a common foe, as obviously one country would have millions dead whereas the others wouldn't. There would be factions in that country would naturally be angered by it as would be he same in Naruto-verse or any verse.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 26, 2011)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> And?  I don't understand why you keep bringing this point up.  Who cares if WWIII starts.



If WWIII starts, the admirals just need to stay low for a month and wait for civilisation to collapse, then completely annihilate everyone. Earth humans become extinct.
Not just WWIII will collapse civilisation, though. Use too many nukes and you will create a nuclear winter or a nuclear EMP, which will also destroy civilisation.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Not true at all. America can find whoever they want if they really want to. *nobody is watching anybody watching nobody*




That sentence alone needs its own thread. It's awesome.


pikachuwei said:


> Except the entire world is looking out for them now



Well....the entire world is looking for a lot of people that they can't find. It's still not so easy.



> no matter how big a country is, if 1000 people daily disappear in a region, any government would notice it. In fact it is more like 3000 as all the admirals start in the same region.



Never said no one would notice. But it's only said that there needs to be 1000 killed a day.




> The world knows what the admirals are capable of, and what can hurt them



Not really. We still don't know what all the Admirals are capable of and what all can hurt them.

If the world was bloodlusted, then yes, I'd say they along with whatever town, city or country they're in gets blown to Kingdom Come. But that wasn't in the opening post so I can only assume that everyone is in character and so far, raining down WMD and biological weapons on a couple of bad guys who would probably be in a populated area isn't exactly the first or second option picked by countries.


----------



## Judas (Apr 26, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> nobody is watching anybody watching nobody



So perceptive and innovative.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 26, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> That's a poor example it's more like a village in naruto verse setting free a bijuu in another village in order to be able to destroy some a bleach characters. Logically speaking there's a good chance there would be some backlash even if they were uniting against a common foe, as obviously one country would have millions dead whereas the others wouldn't. There would be factions in that country would naturally be angered by it as would be he same in Naruto-verse or any verse.



My point is that assumption (or any similar one thereof) has ever been applied unless the OP states so.  We pretty much make the assumption that the entire cast on one side would work together to beat the other side, disregarding the consequences.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> If the world was bloodlusted, then yes, I'd say they along with whatever town, city or country they're in gets blown to Kingdom Come. But that wasn't in the opening post so I can only assume that everyone is in character and so far, raining down WMD and biological weapons on a couple of bad guys who would probably be in a populated area isn't exactly the first or second option picked by countries.




No, the rules are bloodlusted unless stated otherswise. Not the other way around. So yes, admirlas get blown to Kingdome Come.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm fairly sure that if the Admirals played it smart they could annihilate the infrastructure of most of the US. Especially since 2/3 are immune to biochemical warfare due to being constructed out of elements, and the other one is capable of turning into a laser and getting the fuck out of there.

For example, freeze the waterways, nuke the airports, burn the major farms and watch as the US starves.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> I'm fairly sure that if the Admirals played it smart they could annihilate the infrastructure of most of the world. Especially since 2/3 are immune to biochemical warfare due to being constructed out of elements, and the other one is capable of turning into a laser and getting the fuck out of there.
> 
> For example, freeze the waterways, nuke the airports, burn the major farms and watch as the US starves.



This is not just the US though. In a fight between the US and three admirals, yes, the admirals would win. But this is not just the US. This is the world. 

And frrezing waterways and the such to make people starve and out of resouces would be much less effective than simply doing a few kicks and wrecking a city


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2011)

macragge101 said:


> This is not just the US though. In a fight between the US and three admirals, yes, the admirals would win. But this is not just the US. This is the world.
> 
> And frrezing waterways and the such to make people starve and out of resouces would be much less effective than simply doing a few kicks and wrecking a city



Why not do both?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2011)

Mach 23 kiloton nukes destroy the Admirals.

Biological weapons destroy the admirals.

Chemical weapons destroy the admirals.

Spam of moabs and foabs destroy the admirals.

Within the day.


----------



## Chocolate Donut (Apr 26, 2011)

If the World is good at finding people, than how come we haven't found Osama bin Laden yet? Wait, nvm that. It's obvious there's a government conspiracy for that. Anyways, the world wins. The Admirals will draw a lot of attention killing people, which will get them killed by nukes, biological warfare, missiles, etc.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 26, 2011)

What doesn't do them any favours is the fact that they are about 9 feet tall.

Still, they could easily wreck a country.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, they could just send out Kizaru for the killings, nobody is going to be able to track him. Get Aokiji to mess up the waterways etcetera and you'd have a major situation on your hands, especially if the admirals are split up.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 26, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Mach 23 kiloton nukes destroy the Admirals



Those exist?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 26, 2011)

Winny said:


> What? So now the Admirals are near lightspeed? Please show me just one page where anyone in One Piece moves around 880'000 times the speed of sound. Kizaru's Devil Fruit is hyperbolic - *anyone who actually believes he can move at the speed of light*, let alone that Aokiji or Akainu aren't well over ten thousand times slower than that, is just way too gullible.
> 
> The Admirals get trashed. As someone said before, germ warfare would end this in no time.



Except he can.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 26, 2011)

Magical lightspeed


----------



## KaiserWombat (Apr 26, 2011)

Kizaru in an urban area would be a nightmarish scenario: he has structures to successfully use Yata no Kagami on, and his attacks are the most destructive out of the Admirals so falling infrastructure will just add to further disaster and the death toll


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 26, 2011)

He could probably kill 1000 people in about a second if he attacked a built up area, then zip out, easy


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Those exist?


Yes, for instance the LGM-30 Minuteman (ICBM) can be fired at mach 23 and can be equiped with a 170 kiloton warhead. Enough to nuke everything within a 10 mile radius in an instant.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 26, 2011)

Again, with the Admiral's Kenbunshoku Haki they'd be able to detect something like that from literally a mile away and blow it up before it even touches ground.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2011)

No they wouldn't.

Not to mention that nukes explode when they are still well out of the Admirals' range.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 26, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Yes, for instance the LGM-30 Minuteman (ICBM) can be fired at mach 23 and can be equiped with a 170 kiloton warhead. Enough to nuke everything within a 10 mile radius in an instant.





Crazy shit


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 26, 2011)

so uh what would be the delay on a nuclear strike


----------



## Ultra (Apr 26, 2011)

People forget that the Admirals can travel underground as well.

All they need to do is have Akainu make a trail and have Aokiji cool the surrounding tunnel as they go along.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2011)

When is the last time the Admirals stopped a 10 mile large AOE nuke that goes off when they don't even know it and is faster than they are?

That's right never. They wouldn't even know what hit them.





Quelsatron said:


> so uh what would be the delay on a nuclear strike


It can be launched within a minute hence the name Minuteman.





UltraDoots said:


> People forget that the Admirals can travel underground as well.
> 
> All they need to do is have Akainu make a trail and have Aokiji cool the surrounding tunnel as they go along.


The only trail the Admirals will be digging is the one that leads to their graves.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 26, 2011)

Danchou said:


> When is the last time the Admirals stopped a 10 mile large AOE nuke that goes off when they don't even know it and is faster than they are?



From the distance it's travelling from, there's no reason why they'd be unable to see it or sense it. It isn't going to just teleport from its location to there's, it's going to have to cross a large distance. Kizaru can then just shoot them out of the sky when the actual explosive projectiles are deployed and by the look of things, that wouldn't be such a difficult task, looking at Kizaru's pin-point accuracy and all.

And like Booga stated, there are less extravagant tactics that can be taken like borrowing underground.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 26, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Doesn't look like an awfully difficult task looking at this simplified diagram of the launching process.



Ok, so the 3 admirals manage to knock out ONE minuteman.

Giving the US has information on what the admirals are capable of, I doubt they would only send one. I'll be generous and say the US doesn't unload all 450 on them, and say they unleash 10. Admirals aren't doing shit.

Wait, what if the US feels the minuteman aren't enough and they go hardcore and reactivate the motherfucking peacekeeper.



That's actually the minuteman, far less deadly compared to it's superior counterpart the peacekeeper.

One peacekeeper carries 10 Avco Mk-21 re-entry vehicles each carrying a payload of 300 kt.

One peacekeeper and it's over, i've said it many times in numerous threads.

As well this is only considering the US. Russia has no qualms nuking them to oblivion as well.


----------



## Ultra (Apr 26, 2011)

How exactly are we tracking them again? They could probably kill 1000 people in about a minute and then spend the rest of their time traveling (Hell, they could probably do this without being seen; A few good Gas Line explosions should do the trick and not cause them any harm). They aren't required to move anywhere specifically and are experienced enough to cover their tracks pretty well.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 26, 2011)

HAHAHA, Kizaru couldn't even sink Laws submarine with dozens of his attacks yet we are to believe he's going to snipe down a ICBM that comes from another country, travels through space, moves at mach 23, goes off when it's way out of his range of detection and then unleashes an explosion that nukes everything in a 10 mile radius?

Or that the Admirals are going to escape it's AOE by digging through the earth and making a tunnel while it goes off? Let's just forget that they'be long gone before they've even dug 10 feet or that they will be fucked by the radioactivity that is lingering around for decades irregardless.

The Admirals are all kinds of fucked in this matchup.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2011)

How about the admirals melting the poles? Akainu could do it GG everyone.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not saying the Admirals can't win, because they can. That's why the OP put the fact that they can act stealthily.

But there is no chance in hell that they are succeeding if they decide to take the entire world head on. They will get raped to kingdom come.

Fuck that we'll pay Oda to write them out of existence


----------



## Stajyun (Apr 26, 2011)

The Admirals gets rape, lol 1 Tsar Bomb kills all of them.
Kinuhata
Kinuhata


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder how much this would change if Kizaru wasn't restricted. .


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 26, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> I wonder how much this would change if Kizaru wasn't restricted. .



Would not change a thing. Getting blasted by a nuke while being intangible would be the exact same thing as being decimated while tangible.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 26, 2011)

Pole melting GG the world.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 27, 2011)

Shock Therapy said:


> But there is no chance in hell that they are succeeding if they decide to take the entire world head on.



If the OP supporters think they could take it under that scenario...

It would be beyond retarded


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Pole melting GG the world.


They'd be long dead before they even reach any of the poles


----------



## Sito (Apr 27, 2011)

How do admirals win? Chuck Norris can atleast take on Akainu. Regis Philbin can probably take one as well. The other we nuke.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 27, 2011)

How's about they don't attack any country with nukes? Problem solved. Hell, they could be employed by the US or China or whoever to do their dirty work and fulfill the victory criteria.

They can also pretend to be natural disasters.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2011)

^They'll eventually run out of people to kill


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 27, 2011)

By which point they'll be revered as gods and will be given sacrifices


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sure China would be happy to pour babies at them for getting the ultimate body guards. Give one of them to the us for presidential bodyguard, and bobs your uncle

What people are ignoring is how awe inspiring the admirals would be, and how they could use it to their advantage.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Except he can.



'Cause Oda says so?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 27, 2011)

Light moves at the speed of light

Thought that was obvious


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 27, 2011)

macragge101 said:


> No, the rules are bloodlusted unless stated otherswise. Not the other way around. So yes, admirlas get blown to Kingdome Come.



So people really think countries will be blowing themselves up to destroy three people.

And I still would like to know how they'd be tracked since common everyday people can't be tracked when we have their entire life history to go through.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 27, 2011)

Winny said:


> 'Cause Oda says so?



No. Because it's pretty obvious he does whilst using Yata no Kagami.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 27, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Light moves at the speed of light
> 
> Thought that was obvious



If it were real light, I'd agree with you.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 27, 2011)

The countries will destroy themselves with nukes before they kill any of the admirals. 

Not that they would use a nuke at all


----------



## PinkiePool (Apr 27, 2011)

Real Life doesn't need to use nukes.

All the need to do is locate them. Then send in someone dressed das a civilian to whichever area the Admirals are at armed with a Suicide-boomer-like device that will go off once he’s attacks (or activate it manually) and then released Anthrax in the vicinity.GG Admirals


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> So people really think countries will be blowing themselves up to destroy three people.
> .



Yes. 3 Godly people who can do much more damage in the long run. It is obvious that any government with a brain would do the same.


----------



## halaros536 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wtf?Real world has Chuck norris who can casually solo them.


----------



## Greenpack (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol, typical OBD argument "lolnukes, teh edn"
The admirals win this, the countries of the world won't plan on using nukes.


----------



## Zatono (Apr 28, 2011)

Greenpack said:


> Lol, typical OBD argument "lolnukes, teh edn"
> The admirals win this, the countries of the world won't plan on using nukes.



What's better, destroying them with Tzar bombs and sacrificing a huge amount of people, or having the entire population killed? You decide.

Oh, and just to show you how strong a Tzar bomb is..


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> They'd be long dead before they even reach any of the poles



How so? If the first thing they do is go into the poles? We wont even know they are there.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2011)

There've been a lot of bad and good arguments on both sides, so I'll just pick out a few things out of boredom



God Movement said:


> Except he can.


No he can't, especially not outside that reflecting travel light thingy, and in that case not for more than the shown distance in the manga which is roughly a hundred meters at most, and that's with charge time. His off-panel fast movement into mid-air was actually way more impressive, but not any different from, say, Aokiji's movement.

One Piece characters barely move faster than a normal running human during travel, they're slower than Narutoverse characters on their tree highways. This becomes painfully apparent whenever you see panels of them running. Unless some idiot wants to claim the entirety of the final impel down escape scene happened in a few seconds, and the entirety of the straw hats running at shabaody happened in a few seconds, etc.

No One Piece character has been shown to move large distances at their - courtesy of OBD calculated - combat speed, unless they're being repelled by Kuma or something. Enel would be the opposite, for someone moving at "lightning speed" over large distances he was pretty damn slow during combat.

And lol at the guy who said they'll dig a tunnel. That's so out of character it's not even funny


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 28, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> How so? If the first thing they do is go into the poles? We wont even know they are there.



They still need to kill 1k people a day


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> No he can't, especially not outside that reflecting travel light thingy



Which is why he said Yata no Kagami in a later post



> One Piece characters barely move faster than a normal running human during travel, they're slower than Narutoverse characters on their tree highways. This becomes painfully apparent whenever you see panels of them running. Unless some idiot wants to claim the entirety of the final impel down escape scene happened in a few seconds, and the entirety of the straw hats running at shabaody happened in a few seconds, etc.



This is true 

Kinda ironic when you think about it 



> No One Piece character has been shown to move large distances at their - courtesy of OBD calculated - combat speed, unless they're being repelled by Kuma or something. Enel would be the opposite, for someone moving at "lightning speed" over large distances he was pretty damn slow during combat.



Well, Aokiji moved quite far when he first left the platform

No OP character has covered kilometers instantly so far though


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it possible Akainu could set off yellowstone? Because if he can, we get utterly stomped. Yellowstone>>>>>>>>>Nukes


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 28, 2011)

Zatono said:


> What's better, destroying them with Tzar bombs and sacrificing a huge amount of people, or having the entire population killed? You decide.
> 
> Oh, and just to show you how strong a Tzar bomb is..



That graph is misleading, it's showing yield, not size of mushroom cloud.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> That graph is misleading, it's showing yield, not size of mushroom cloud.



I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Apr 29, 2011)

Quelsatron said:


> That graph is misleading, it's showing yield, not size of mushroom cloud.



It's showing a 15 kiloton vs. a 50 megaton yield.
50,000,000 / 15,000 = 3333.3 repeating.

That's a 3333x the yield.  It doesn't matter WHAT you use or HOW you illustrate it, anything on the order of _3000x_ is _a lot._  Even if it's a bit exaggerated by the graph, 3333.3x ANYTHING is a huge amount.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 29, 2011)

Won't dropping a huge nuke cause a nuclear winter, leading to a ton of people dying each day?  Either way they win. And the people who are arguing anthrax bombers, what's stopping akainu neutralizing it with a combo of CoO and his magma?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Won't dropping a huge nuke cause a nuclear winter, leading to a ton of people dying each day?  Either way they win. And the people who are arguing anthrax bombers, what's stopping akainu neutralizing it with a combo of CoO and his magma?



They have to kill them with their own hands, I assume.

And Akainu can see anthrax spores now?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 29, 2011)

I reckon it should count just to stop stupid arguments about dropping utterly ridiculous nukes which they'd never ever use in that situation. It's like people assume they'll just charge out and attack every nation at once.

No, but why wouldn't CoO let him know he was about to be attacked, to which his natural reaction would be to pour magma all over them. It's not like anyone would get near enough to do it if they were on a killing spree, or that it'd even kill akainu or aokiji before they activated their powers, wiping it out.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 29, 2011)

You could probably stop them if you set up some sort of hotline for people to call when they saw anyone who's like 9 feet tall. Use people for worldwide surveillance, and use a smaller bomb for a precise strike that won't wipe out a good portion of a landmass. I find that somewhat more realistic than satellite nuclear strikes and anthrax suicide bombers.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> No he can't, especially not outside that reflecting travel light thingy, and in that case not for more than the shown distance in the manga which is roughly a hundred meters at most, and that's with charge time. His off-panel fast movement into mid-air was actually way more impressive, but not any different from, say, Aokiji's movement.



I'm pretty sure I said Yata no Kagami. And if needed Aokiji can very easily travel at the speed he demonstrated in the Marineford Arc.


----------



## macragge101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> By which point they'll be revered as gods and will be given sacrifices



LOL do you really think thats how this fight would play out? Seriously?!


----------



## Masa (Apr 29, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> You could probably stop them if you set up some sort of hotline for people to call when they saw anyone who's like 9 feet tall. Use people for worldwide surveillance, and use a smaller bomb for a precise strike that won't wipe out a good portion of a landmass. I find that somewhat more realistic than satellite nuclear strikes and anthrax suicide bombers.



They still have the problem of getting the smaller nuke to where the admirals are. Its not like they can teleport nukes right on top of the admirals once their hotline rings. Also, its more likely anybody that sees the admirals will be dead long before they can make a phone call.



> It's showing a 15 kiloton vs. a 50 megaton yield.
> 50,000,000 / 15,000 = 3333.3 repeating.
> 
> That's a 3333x the yield. It doesn't matter WHAT you use or HOW you illustrate it, anything on the order of 3000x is a lot. Even if it's a bit exaggerated by the graph, 3333.3x ANYTHING is a huge amount.


Actually it does matter because the yield has to be increased geometrically to multiply the blast radius. Also, the Tsar bomb was a one off. Its not like they have a huge arsenal of them lying around. Most modern nukes are in the 100-400kt range.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 30, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> They still need to kill 1k people a day



Fine kill 1000 people in a country no one gives a shit about, by preference one that is in war and then run immediatly to the antartic. They will take a few months to realize it is fictional characters from a manga rather than a new superweapon developed by said country and by them GG everyone becuase they have already melted the poles.


----------



## macragge101 (May 1, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Fine kill 1000 people in a country no one gives a shit about, by preference one that is in war and then run immediatly to the antartic. They will take a few months to realize it is fictional characters from a manga rather than a new superweapon developed by said country and by them GG everyone becuase they have already melted the poles.



It seems you dont understand. This is the world vs the admirals We are in a state of mind where we are TRYING to kill them. You think its just a normal day in the life and the admirals are just thrown in. 

No. We want them dead and we are working together to eliminate a threat, just like it would be if you pit the admirls vs narutoverse. You wouldnt argue that they would attack the sound village cuz no one gives a shit about it. We are WORKING TOGETHER.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 1, 2011)

macragge101 said:


> No. We want them dead and we are working together to eliminate a threat, just like it would be if you pit the admirls vs narutoverse. You wouldnt argue that they would attack the sound village cuz no one gives a shit about it. We are WORKING TOGETHER.



The point is, if no one cares about it, they won't be monitoring it, so won't know the admirals are there. The sound village, meanwhile, everyone is monitoring, and the sound have enough resources to monitor it themselves, anyway. Also, if the admirals are in their country, they won't be advertising it, saying
"They're over here! Come and nuke us!".


----------

